# Homemade granola/cereal, really good stuff.



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

It's REALLY good. My gf has made a couple batches now. Pumpkin seeds, macadamia nuts, oatmeal, flax, cranberries, and more.
Roast the mix until crunchy.
If anyone is interested I'll post up the recipe.
We're curious to figure out the cost vs boxed stuff, but it'll require calculations based on the weight of each ingredient. May cost more, not sure. But it's good.


----------



## ROPECHA (Jan 5, 2012)

I've been making my own for a while now,it's so good and easy. Also very cost effective.


----------



## jason300b (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm interested in seeing the recipe. It sounds tasty!


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

*Here ya go. From the Bon Appetit cookbook...*

2 1/2 cups Old fashioned oats (we just used the standard old fashion Quaker oats)
1 cup unsweetened large shred coconut (about 1/2 inch wide shreds)
1 cup chopped pecan (we use macadamia and walnuts)
1/2 cup shelled pumpkin seeds
1 tsp ground cinammon
1 cup dark brown sugar
1/4 cup water
3 tbsp vegetable oil
2/3 cup dried cranberry

Oven to 325. Grease large heavy baking sheet.
Combine first five ingredients in a bowl. Bring sugar, water, and oil to boil, then mix in well with those first five ingredients. 
Spread even on baking sheet and bake in top third of oven for 15 minutes, then stir and bake another 10 minutes then stir in those cranberries.
Bake about 10 minutes longer, stirring frequently, until golden brown.
Stays fresh for 1 week at room temp in an airtight container.

Use whatever you've got, the macadamia and walnuts are really good. Almonds would work. Throw in some flax seeds. Whatever you think, it's a flexible recipe.
Bon Appetit!


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

Take note, I accidentally wrote 1 cup of cinnamon initially which may be the recipe to show up in your email notification. I corrected it. I read it and thought: "That's a helluva lot of cinnamon"...


----------



## jason300b (Mar 21, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks, I appreciate you taking the time to post this recipe. I'll try making this over the weekend.


----------

